# Hurricane Lake ??



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

I am headed to Hurricane this weekend and I heard a rumor that the 18" limit for black bass had been changed to 12"....any truth to this? I can't find anything on it.


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

I read that in one of the posts here a couple of months ago...can't find it now though. The guy said he talked to FWC and they told him they were doing away with the size restriction in July. I checked FWC and didn't see anything about it...I would consider it unconfirmed.


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

I just spoke to the Blackwater Fishery mgmt and they said there has been talk of removing the 18" limit but no decision has been made.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

When I was up there 2 weeks ago, I spoke to a fisheries guy about the rumor and he said YES, starting july 1st. My reaction to him was when I saw the regulation change in writing....well you know. Till then ain't NO fish worth that fine.


----------

